# Which remote for THR-22?



## Klankster (Aug 13, 2004)

OK, can someone please verify this for me? I just got my new THR-22 DirecTV TiVo DVR this afternoon, and as several people here have noted, my old TiVo remotes will not work with it.

I have my HD routed to 4 places in my house with IR sensors on those TVs so I can drive the TiVo box in the media center from any of these TVs. So in addition to the one remote that came with the new DVR, I need three more remotes so I can have them at the other TVs in the house.

The question is, where can I get these remotes quickly? I tried my usual source, Weaknees.com, but they only have these remotes for "pre-order" which sounds like I'll be waiting weeks for them.

TiVo.com's store has two remotes that say they work with DirecTV TiVos (the TiVo Glo Premium Remote and Replacement TiVo DVR Remote) but they also say they work with Series 2 and Series 3 DVRs, and that sounds like the remotes I already have, which would not be compatible with the THR-22.

I don't want to order the wrong thing -- Can someone tell me what the story is here? Will either of these remotes actually work with the THR-22? If not, what is the fastest way to get the right remotes?

Thanks.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

If you want true peanut, you'll have to wait, if you want multiple remotes that will control it now and is ready available, order the rf white remotes off of directv.com. They will control it for most part, and via rf too. there won't be thumb commands. Buy NFL logoed RF remotes, they're cheaper.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Indeed, the remotes sold by TiVo won't work with the THR22. Edmund has good advice.


----------



## Klankster (Aug 13, 2004)

Hmm. While researching this earlier this afternoon, I talked to a guy at DirecTV and he said that the "TiVo RF Remote" they have available on their website through my account when I'm logged in is compatible. He was puzzled about why I needed three additional remotes, so I explained that I have the HD signal routed to my other TVs via a cat-5 system and it has IR repeaters installed at the other TV locations that let me drive the TiVo from any of the other TVs.

But since it's tagged as "RF" he was unsure if it would work with the IR repeater system. (He also seemed amazed that things like RF repeaters and cat-5 distribution existed! )

Anyway, I'm hoping that the remote is just like the one I have , which can either work as IR or RF. Anybody know if this is the case?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes, those can be IR or RF, but if you don't need RF, go with IR only white remotes for $15 instead.

I have THR22, and RF white remotes do control the tivo when set to RF mode.

Oh, there is important key on the oem tivo peanut that white remote don't have, the SWAP key.


----------



## berryb (Jun 22, 2002)

Oh, there is important key on the oem tivo peanut that white remote don't have, the SWAP key. [/QUOTE]
__________________________________________________________________________________________

 I HATE that Swap Key! - I keep pushing it in error when ever I reach for the Clear Key!

BTW: I'm also looking for a second THR22 RF remote, but when I looked for one on DirecTV it said "Universal' which doesn't sound like the Peanut that came with my THR-22.

Has anyone been successful in locating one? My Kitchen TV is hardwired with a 65 ft HDMI cable, using an HDMI Splitter. I'd like to leave an RF 'Peanut' in both locations.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Get a white RF directv remote , without a swap key, and it will kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## berryb (Jun 22, 2002)

Edmund said:


> Get a white RF directv remote , without a swap key, and it will kill two birds with one stone.


Hi Edmund, 
Until I started looking at this thread yesterday, i'd never heard of the "white RF remote" before. Where can I get one?

Thanks for your quick response to my message!


----------



## Klankster (Aug 13, 2004)

FYI -- I did go ahead and order a black TiVo remote from the DirecTV website -- it arrived today and works perfectly with the THR-22. Now to order two more and I'm fully up and running.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

berryb said:


> Hi Edmund,
> Until I started looking at this thread yesterday, i'd never heard of the "white RF remote" before. Where can I get one?
> 
> Thanks for your quick response to my message!


Via your DirecTV.com account. The "standard" RC65R remote is white. They also sell NFL branded remotes that are black.


----------



## berryb (Jun 22, 2002)

Klankster said:


> Hmm. I have the HD signal routed to my other TVs via a cat-5 system


Information Only!

When I added a small HDTV in our kitchen, I tried all sorts of connections including CAT5.

I finally installed a 65 ft HDMI cable through the attic and now that HDTV works like a Champ!


----------



## mrbogusbaxter (Dec 4, 2005)

FYI - 
All Directv DVR remotes (HR 21, 22, 23 + 24) do indeed work 
with the NEW TIVOHD 

Confirmed...I am using one now.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

If you order the Tivo RF remote off of Directv.com, you will get the exact same oem tivo peanut supplied with your THR22.


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey All; 

Just a bump on this topic with a question... 

Will this work in reverse? I switched back to DirecTV from Comcast -- I *LOVED* my Tivo Premiere, but Comcast dropped all but one HD feed of each premium channel, and that did it for me. 

After having the Premiere for over a year, I just can't see going back to the old software on the THR-22... and I still have my old HR-22 (non-Tivo) so I reactivated my account with that box. The DirecTV software isn't ideal--but I had to make the choice of all my HD movie channels in HD with D*, or Tivo on Comcast--I had to take the movie channels :/

SO, considering that the THR-22 peanut remote sends regular DirecTV commands (since the white remote also works with the THR receiver), can I buy a THR-22 remote to use with my non-Tivo HR-22? 

I'd at least like to have the goodness that is the Tivo peanut remote... I know the D* version has the color buttons like the white remote... and if the white remote works with the Tivo, wouldn't the D* Tivo remote use the same commands? 

Thanks!
Nat


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, that should work.


Steve


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

stevel said:


> Yes, that should work.
> 
> Steve


I agree, but it doesn't use the same code library for your tv as the white remotes, it uses 7 year old tivo library of codes.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Really? That's... I want to say unbelievable, but sadly, I do believe you.


Steve


----------

